# 3 pompano. 2-6-13



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

me and my friend george decided to go out to pcola beach today for a couple of hours. got there around 4:45. there was a pretty rough surf. didnt catch anything until right before sundown. caught three pomps on whole shrimp. wasnt peeled and wasnt fresh. then the catfish showed up so we left around 6. pretty good day for an hour of fishing.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

congrats

Kevin


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG Sir.
Thanks for sharing; good deal!
Catch 'em up.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Great catch! Pensacola beach seems to be runnin hot right now! Great report!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

*First Pompano for Bday present 2/6 Ft. Pickens*

Decided to try and fish on the beach for the first time for some pomps. Got there at 3:30 and had 2 caught within the first 30mn. I have never eaten them before. Tasty little suckers!

Bait: peeled shrimp
Location: Ft. Pickens
Temperature: Sucked once I got soaked

Edit: Ooops I meant to make a new post


----------

